# Can you help me to confirm my TB's tattoo number?



## Rachel1786

I went through this with trying to find my mare, have you been here https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=tattooIdServicesAction
I basically just kept trying letters(her letter was really hard to read also) that would match her aprox age and putting in the numbers that i knew for sure until i found a horse that matched her star description, then i got really lucky when i googled her suspected name and came up with a classified ad with a pic, if you post full body pics and a face pic it might help more, i got a few matches with different combinations, but without seeing her face it's imposible to know for sure


----------



## BeauReba

https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com...ryHelpDeskTattoo&CFID=481585&CFTOKEN=52151801

V3710? V would make her a 1992 foal.

The website says:
*Use a cloth to blot the lip to reduce shine and massage the area.

*Take the horse into a dim area and shine a flashlight, blacklight, or colored LED light on the tattoo from below the lip, then try the light at different angles.

*Take a digital picture of the tattoo and enhance the contrast. Note: Do not use a flash and take the picture on an overcast day or out of direct sunlight.


----------



## JumpersRule

Rachel1786: Yes, I know the jockeyclub website. That's how I found the info on my other OTTB!  I've tried ALL combinations with letters using those exact numbers and no horses are matching with her same markings. Where do you recommend I post some photos of her to see if anyone knows her?

BeauReba: With these pictures of her tattoo I tried the same thing except I used the flash. I'm almost positive that the numbers are right: 13710. I would think it's pretty obvious but I keep doubting myself.

Here are some pictures of her facial markings, but I don't have any pictures of her left hind...if you need better face pictures, I've got some on my other computer. And I can get a picture of her left hind tomorrow if need be.










And here is her color in the summer. Would you consider her a bay, black, or dark bay/brown? Can't make up my mind...


----------



## JumpersRule

With the search engine that the jockeyclub provides, I would think this is what I would enter for her information:

Tattoo:
Year - unknown (would have to try multiple combinations)
Color - dark bay/brown
Sex - Mare
Facial Markings - Yes
Stripe - Yes
Left Hind Markings - Yes
Would this be correct?

Also, does anyone of any other suggestions? I'm in desperate need of trying to figure out my mare's past!


----------



## Rachel1786

wow this is a hard one, i would try taking pics without the flash, i did get a description that sound kinda like her, but i'm not very good at this 
Large irregular star and connected narrow stripe, widening and extending to right above nostrils, becoming bordered flesh colored and ending between nostrils, into right nostril. Right hind: ankle white, higher on inside; dark spot on coronet on inside in front. Double diagonal cowlick at eye level, right is higher. 

The info is 
Horse Name Brady Badger Tattoo Z37154 Year of Birth 1996 Dam Name Melanie Maker  Color Bay Sex Mare 
but i'm not sure if the numbers are right and i can't find any pictures of the horse, i'll keep looking later lol


----------



## BeauReba

It has to start with a letter... To me it looks like a V but it's difficult to see. I tried taking pics of a STB tattoo years ago who was in her 20s at the time and it was very difficult!


----------



## JumpersRule

Rachel1786: Thanks so much for taking the time to look that up! I think it's a little too far off than the actual numbers, though.

I'll take pictures of her lip tomorrow without a flash and see if it looks any clearer. But right now, I'm hitting a brick wall! lol Hopefully I'll find something soon...


----------



## memcwhit

So I did the actual tattoo lookup, not the partial, and got a z13710 for a bay mare, Kuba Libra Classic, bred in TX, 30 starts and a winner. Breeder is Mike Tomlinson. 

Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking

Place to start anyway. Tried googling her and hit a dead end, but googled Tomlinson and came up with some stuff, so it appears that he's still on the scene. Maybe you can get in touch with him? See if he may remember her or have some pics for comparison? I get the feeling that this may be your mare. She looks like she has some Slew with that facial marking.


----------



## JumpersRule

I keep running across this mare every time. I sure hope it's her!  Thanks so much for taking the time to look!

I'll definitely try to get in touch with him and send him some pics. Maybe he'll remember!

Thanks again!


----------



## JumpersRule

I wasn't able to find any information that I can use to contact this Mike Tomlinson. BUT, I contacted the racetrack which Kuba Libra Classic raced at when she won her only race. They Jockey Club says that if you contact the racetrack, they can refer you to the photographer. So, hopefully I can confirm through a photo!

But, I've been looking more just in case. I found Winoneforgrandpa, a bay 1996 model mare with the tattoo Z13714. Close right? This mare was bred in Texas.
I also find Iced Brook. Her tattoo is Z37164 (not close) and she is a Dark Bay or Brown mare. She was bred in Tennessee. The only reason why I'm considering her a possibility is that her name is close to my mare's name, Brooklyn.

Is it possible that the first digit that looks like a 1 could possibly be a V and then the number starts with 3710 with another number at the end that we can't see? I don't know...just exploring my options!


----------



## Rachel1786

JumpersRule said:


> Is it possible that the first digit that looks like a 1 could possibly be a V and then the number starts with 3710 with another number at the end that we can't see? I don't know...just exploring my options!


Thats what i was thinking, but it's hard to tell, for reference here are the pics of my mares tattoo her number is A34664, you can hardly see the A at all and the 3 is also hard to make out(i thought it was a B at first) and the last 4 is nearly invisible
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/Rachel1786/Bellastattoo2.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/Rachel1786/Bellastattoo1.jpg

I remember when i was having trouble finding my mare's info i saw there was a place where you could e-mail the jockey club photos of the tattoo and photos of your mare and they would identify her for you for free, i was looking for the info yesterday and i couldn't find it tho


----------



## JumpersRule

I'll probably end up doing that. Thanks for the advice! I tried a ton of different combinations last night and nothing came up that was positive. Ugh...

I'll do that this weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Give me her register name and her dams and i think i could help. Or maybe just her register name if you know it.


----------



## JumpersRule

Well, I don't know here registered name or her dams. That's why I'm trying to figure out the tattoo so I can find out.


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky

I see a V371 and a potentially very light 8. Just what I can make of it, if it helps you any.


----------



## JumpersRule

memcwhit said:


> So I did the actual tattoo lookup, not the partial, and got a z13710 for a bay mare, Kuba Libra Classic, bred in TX, 30 starts and a winner. Breeder is Mike Tomlinson.


Brooklyn is indeed Kub Libra Classic! On Saturday, I did a thorough check of her marking on her left hind foot and realized that there was a super small white spot on her left front hoof! So, I entered the search:
Tattoo: Z137 (left last 2 digits blank)
Color: Bay
Sex: Mare
Markings: Facial, left hind, left front

And there it was! Miss Kuba Libra Classic (Z13710) with the exact explanation of Brooklyn's markings. Problem solved! Thank you all so much for the help.


----------



## Starlite

How exciting


----------



## memcwhit

Yay! I had a feeling it was, since she's got Slew right up there and I immediately thought that she looked a little Slew-ish by her pics. I'm glad that you found that little spot and confirmed!


----------



## Scoope

cant help with the tattoo - just wanted to say she is so very beautiful  my little son just looked at the photo with me and he says 'she is like a fairy horse'


----------



## JumpersRule

Starlite: Yes, very exciting! 
memcwhit: Me, too! I saw a picture of her sire and she looks just like him.
Scoope: awww, well thank you! I'll be sure to let her know. 

Now I'm so close to getting race photos of her. I'll post them once I get them!


----------



## donovan

try googleing thorough bred stud book or RISA


----------



## donovan

hey here is the peddigree for WinOneForGrandpa Free 5 Cross Pedigree Report as you can see SeattleSlew if her grandsire


----------



## JumpersRule

Thanks for your help, but I already figured out who she is!


----------



## donovan

Cool what is her name?


----------



## JumpersRule

Kuba Libra Classic.


----------



## tml1432

I know this is a really long shot, but JumpersRule, I have this horse now and would love to connect with you if possible. We call her Classy


----------



## LoriF

I'm not seeing a 3, I'm seeing an eight. I imagine you've seen this by now but I'll post it anyway 
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-484717


----------



## LoriF

When will I ever learn to check the date on the original post


----------



## Foxhunter

Thank heavens for microchips!


----------



## tml1432

LoriF said:


> When will I ever learn to check the date on the original post


that's my fault.... I was trying to connect with a previous owner of my rescue


----------



## tml1432

I don't think I am going to have much luck.


----------

